
Software Engineering Takeaways - adunk
https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1594
======
dmarlow
"So on one hand we don’t want to write everything in C “for speed” but on the
other hand we need to avoid showstoppers such as Python, a bottleneck data
structure stored on disk, a quadratic algorithm, etc."

That part about Python deserves more explaining. Surely that's a jest, right?

